# Những mẫu phào chỉ trang trí mới sản xuất năm 2021



## remcuacaocapgiare (7/9/21)

Phào chỉ là loại vật liệu trang trí không mới. Tuy nhiên, trong thời gian gần đây mọi người mới bắt đầu sử dụng rộng rãi trong trang trí nhà cửa. Phào chỉ là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo của hai phần là phào và chỉ. Việc lựa chọn màu sắc *phào chỉ trang trí* sao cho phù hợp là không phải quá khó và không tuân theo quy luật cố định nào. Một số nhà thiết kế luôn khuyên dùng màu sắc phào khác biệt với màu sắc của tường nhà. Phào chỉ trang trí, phào gờ tường, phào nẹp.... là những loại phào chỉ trang trí dùng để hoàn thiện những nơi chuyển tiếp giữa trần, gờ tường, góc cạnh. Tác dụng của phào chỉ là tạo nên sự thanh thoát và tao nhã cho các hạng mục công trình. Phào chỉ trang trí thường sử dụng trên các bức tường, các vách ngăn, gờ ( phần đua ra), các cột nhà ( trụ chịu lực) và các viền cửa…những vị trí tiếp giáp với trần nhà. Như một vật liệu trang trí những nơi chuyển tiếp giữa tường nhà và trần nhà, phào chỉ trần nhà– phào gờ sẽ tạo nên hiệu ứng về độ dài và chiều rộng, đặc biệt chúng tạo ra sự nối tiếp nhau, thống nhất giữa các không gian trong một ngôi nhà. Việc thi công phào chỉ cao cấp là các đơn giản để tăng thêm những giá trị về thẩm mỹ cho căn nhà, và có thể thực hiện với chi phí tương tối cho mọi công trình.



Tuy nhiên việc chọn loại phào chỉ nào để phù hợp với từng căn phòng có thể gây khó khăn cho nhiều gia chủ. Những ưu điểm từ vật liệu, kích cỡ, kiểu dáng ( hình dạng phào chỉ trang trí ) và màu sắc sẽ là lựa chọn tốt nhất cho các gia chủ thiếu nhiều kinh nghiệm trong lựa chọn phào trang trí. Tuy nhiên, các bạn cũng đừng quá lo lắng, sau đây *Ngân Hoa* sẽ chia sẻ *những mẫu phào chỉ trang trí mà chúng tôi mới sản xuất năm 2021*. 
Phào chỉ trang trí bằng nhựa có nhiều màu sắc. Đặc biệt có hai loại. Loại bình thường có bề mặt trơn, soi và tạo rãnh độc đáo. Loại 2 là các họa tiết hoa văn đặc biệt, với màu sơn vàng, trắng, cafe, nâu, cánh dán được tô điểm vào nhau như một tác phẩm nghệ thuật. Sử dụng cho trang trí nhiều phong cách thiết kế, như phong cách cổ điển, phong cách hiện đại. Là điểm nhấn nổi bật trong nhà. Vậy nhà máy sản xuất phào chỉ trang trí tường, chỉ tường nhựa, chỉ nhựa trang trí tường, chỉ nhựa trang trí nội thất
Với kinh nghiệm lâu năm trong lĩnh vực sản xuất và phân phối phào chỉ trang trí. Chắc chắn chúng tôi sẽ làm quý khách hài lòng. Chúng tôi hoàn lại tiền nếu quý khách không hài lòng với sản phẩm, dịch vụ. Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ
_*Công ty Cổ Phần SX & TM Ngân Hoa
ĐC: Cụm CN-Biên Hoà, Ngọc Sơn, Kim Bảng, Hà Nam
Hotline: 0918841559
Email: phaochitrannha@gmail.com
Website.Tổng hợp vật liệu nội thất cao cấp trong thiết kế nội thất*_


----------

